# Worried about Aria



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It doesn't sound like anything is 'blocked'. 'Specially check to see if she's drinking. If she is, and not throwing up, that's yr best sign that things are working.

Most dogs I've known will go from dire rear to constipation and back again in a week. Changes in stool are worth monitoring, but nothing to be nervous about.

Her behaviour is yr best symptom. Running around is a decent sign of good health, drinking would be a better sign, eating would be even better. 

Best of luck!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know how you feel, and I am sorry! I would think with a blockage she would be lethargic and painful. Like you said, I will send good vibes for something simple. Misha had giardia and seemed to feel fine but got bloody diarrhea. Sending happy thoughts! Keep us updated!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

She has started vomiting today. I just realized in my original post autocorrect said "committing" instead of vomiting. 
A few minutes ago she stood up to give me a hug and she released some gas and blood poured out all over the floor and her white legs. 
She is drinking water, and eating fine. She doesn't appear to be in pain. She is a little calmer then normal but nothing I would generally be concerned about. 
Thank you for mentioning that though, that kind of helps me keep calm.. Lol
Her tummy seems tender when I touch it but she isn't acting like it is too painful, maybe just upset from being sick. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just can't wait until her vet calls..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Hugs and prayers, this sounds scary.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I keep checking over and over for word. Depending on the amount of blood it almost sounds like what Carly had. I'll keep checking, hang in there!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I keep checking over and over for word. Depending on the amount of blood it almost sounds like what Carly had. I'll keep checking, hang in there!


That's what I was afraid of too. Except, she seems totally fine otherwise


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

The vet doesn't know about the blood yet, I'm just keeping an eye on her and will tell the vet when she calls. It's been almost an hour since the last spray of blood


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The good thing about if it is the same is that with treatment most dogs recover very quickly!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

It certainly sounds scary! I hope your vet gets back to you soon. Definitely sounds like something that the vet needs to evaluate. Poodle prayers and hugs to you and Aria!


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds scary, poor baby! Sounds like you're on top of it.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Poor baby! Keep us posted. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope the vet comes up with a quick diagnosis and course of treatment. One thing that comes to mind is possibly giardia. It can cause pea soup like poop and progress to blood and mucous in the stool. Whatever is ailing Aria, it sure is doesn't sound pleasant. Sorry for the stress and worry! I'll be watching for your update and wish your pretty girl well.:clover:


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there any chance she could have gotten into rat bait? Often it starts with bright green feces, and internal bleeding follows. Hopefully not that, but something to be aware of incase she was out somewhere where she could have gotten into it. Good luck with her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds absolutely awful! Hoping for the best for Aria (& you) Like everyone else I'll be watching for update!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So worried! You are in our thoughts!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry your baby is not feeling well but it doesn't sound like blockage. I have a dobie that has had 5 obstruction surgeries. ( yes I know crazy why don't I keep the socks away from my dog ? Because my little mixed pup brings him things.. ) anyway with blockage vomiting is pretty normal but not bloody diarrhea. Some dogs have high pain tolerance and will act completely normal even when they at sick ie. my dobie. My thought are with you I hope you pup feels better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got back from picking up Aria's antibiotics. She doesn't have parasites, but the vet thinks she has picked up a virus and told me she has been seeing this go around lately. She put us on a chicken and rice diet and 10mg of Pepcid for 10 days with 10 days of antibiotics. She said as long as Aria still is eating and drinking and behaving normal as she has, then she thinks she will make a quick turn around. If anything changes then I have to take her in immediately



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry that update was typed a couple hours ago but I just realized I missed the send button And it never got sent. She seems to be feelin ok. She peed a couple hours ago and I was satisfied with the amount, and the color was a light golden yellow, and that was comforting so she doesn't seem to be dehydrated. She was very happy to eat her boiled chicken and rice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

She hasn't had diarrhea since 3:30 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the GOOD NEWS update! Glad she has an appetite and the vet thinks things should clear up soon. _Whew! _Hope you have a calm night, Aria too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow what a relief! Glad it went so well!!!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Countryboy Question*

How is this different than Parvo? I'm trying to learn [a lot] from this thread and understand the difference.

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear this!
It is so odd that we are suddenly seeing this in large dogs - it is more typically a small dog thing. I wonder if there is something going around?

Is it metronidazole ( Flagyl) That she is taking?
Us small dog people keep that in the house, and 9 times out of 10, one or two doses at the first sign of trouble will prevent it from getting much worse.
Maybe it's time for the bigger dog people to begin to keep it on hand as well!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes it is metronidazole  she has gone 7 hrs with no diarrhea and kept her dinner down! YAY!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Parvo diarrhea is hard to miss. It has a very distinct horrible smell! They can run a snap test to check for the Parvo virus, and usually will know within minutes. The treatment for Parvo is improving. If they have been vaccinated and get it anyway, it is usually a much milder case. They get very lethargic as well and have no appetite. Aria was not lethargic and her appetite came back quickly  Just a few of the differences.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> Yes it is metronidazole  she has gone 7 hrs with no diarrhea and kept her dinner down! YAY!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By the way, ask your Vet about this, but it's not one of those antibiotics that you do not HAVE TO take give a full course of - it's generally done as needed, until symptoms are gone. 
Just thought I'd mention that in case you are of the same school of thought as me - give as few meds as possible - why risk any more side effects then you have to!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good news, hon. 

Changes is stool don't bother me... they come and go. But I didn't like yr reports of blood along with it. Had no idea why that was showing up as a symptom. 

I'm glad yr vet's on it!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ya, I always keep an eye on my dogs poo but Aria is sneaky and gets into stuff a lot and her stomach is touchy, although usually it just means she will be gassing us out for the rest of the night. Lol
Her poo alarmed me when it was a deep green so I paid extra attention to it hoping it was something she may have eaten, so I was waiting for it to turn back to normal, instead it continued to get worse and eventually turned to muddy green water. Also the smell was very pungent and stronger then normal. I had decided that if it wasnt better by yesterday then I would bring in a fecal sample anyways, but she really went down hill. The blood scared me pretty bad. I know that sometimes when they have been having diarrhea that blood will sometimes be present from the stress to the bowels. But this was pure blood that was streaming out of her rectum as if she had sprung a leak and would last about 4-5 seconds at a time. One of the times she stood up to give me a hug and that was enough pressure to cause it to leak again. That was when I was beginning to get really nervous. The vet did diagnose her with a mild case of HGE but believes she picked up a virus at one of our shows. 
This morning Aria ate her breakfast and has gone out to pee. She slept through the night with no problems and hasn't pooped since 3:30 yesterday afternoon, which was pure blood by that time. 
The vet is going to check on us today, and as long as she continues to improve I won't need to take her in.

My worst fear was that she had some sort of obstruction, thank you everyone for comforting me that you didn't see any symptoms of an obstruction. 
She has vomited up a sock before and poops out or vomits up earplugs that she steals at my parents all the time. No matter how many sweeps we do to make sure they are all picked up ( my dad has a job that requires earplugs and he only has one ear, so they are always falling out of his pockets) but she always seems to find them somewhere and I don't know until I'm cleaning up the back yard.
She also had gotten into pork bones about 3 weeks ago and ingested some of those. Luckily she is growing up a bit and doesn't really go after socks anymore or rocks. She used to try and eat rocks too. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry u had to go through and hope Aria us back to normal soon soon.
I always check on my poodles's poops too  i believe its important do so.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Aria had a semi-solid poop today! I'm very excited, also no blood  first one since Saturday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay for good poops!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just started reading this post, so sorry Aria isnot feeling well. Hopefully soon, this virus or something will pass, and she will be great again. Hugs & Prayers coming your way from the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I am sorry too...it's always scary when your baby is sick. I hope it's nothing serious.. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So glad things are clearing up for Aria! It's unsettling to hear both you and *Carley's Mom * have just gone through this with you spoos. I shared the HGE info from the Merck Medical Manual already in Carley's thread, here's a little something additional from_ The Whole Dog Journal._ Seems it might be good to get the word out about this so others will act as quickly and sucessfully as you and Carley have. Hope Aria feels 100% soon! :clover:

Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article
Hemorrhagic gastroenteritis is a mystery disease. No one knows what causes it and there is no recommended prevention. It does not seem to be contagious from one dog to another, although dogs living together sometimes develop HGE at the same time, and some parts of the country have reported outbreaks of several cases. It’s most dangerous for small dogs, and although some veterinarians consider toy and miniature breeds between the ages of two and four the most typical HGE patients, males and females of all breeds and ages have been affected....
*Treatment*
The treatment of HGE may or may not involve hospitalization, but it often includes the administration of fluids to prevent dehydration. Without sufficient fluids, the blood thickens and its flow through blood vessels may be impeded.
*Hemorrhagic Gastroenteritis in Small Animals ... - Merck Manuals*


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay for good poop!


----------

